# Exo Terra Fogger



## pmcpaul (Sep 11, 2008)

Anyone know where you can get an Exo Terra Fogger for a decent price? Want one but they seem expensive at £25-£5.


----------



## Suveran (Nov 27, 2008)

Buy the mini fogger from Maplins,£14.99 & a lot more reliable.


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

I agree with the above that is what I have and they are great


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Suveran said:


> Buy the mini fogger from Maplins,£14.99 & a lot more reliable.


^^^^^^^^ this man speaks the truth^^^^^^^^^


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep, suveran speaks the truth indeed, I bought one of the exo terra foggers and it is very unreliable, where as the maplins one is dependable and lots cheaper.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

i bought mine from maplin and it has lights on to LOL well worth the money !!


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

sorry if im being dense.. but are these easy to use.. ?.. are they suitable for my redfoot tortoise enclosure?...


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

kellysmith1976 said:


> sorry if im being dense.. but are these easy to use.. ?.. are they suitable for my redfoot tortoise enclosure?...


 put the plug end in the electricity socket 
put the other end in some water 
turn on

turns off automatically when it runs out of water, oh and the tort mustn't be able to touch the fogger dunno if they will be suitable what humidity do red foots need


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

They need 60 - 70 % Humidity... 

Ok thanks.... sorry for being thick!


----------



## fred&wills (Oct 30, 2008)

sorry to change the subject but would this fogger be suitable for chameleons??


----------



## Grayspoon (Nov 6, 2008)

no if its a vieled.. you have to be very carefull with humidity with those guys. I keep mine down at 40% with all the ventialtion (apart from jsut after misting ofc).


----------



## Grayspoon (Nov 6, 2008)

Mini-Fogger Mist Generator > Maplin


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

i never would have thought maplins would sell this lol but great under half the price of exo-terra i think exoterra is alot to do with the name and not quality.


----------

